# Love it!



## doubleDD

I purchased one of these years ago and thought the legs were a fantastic idea. I use mine mainly for the router work and wouldn't work without it now.


----------



## DocSavage45

I'll think about it! Is that the "Little Gripper!"


----------



## redryder

No picture?? No price?? No idea what it looks like, how big, how small?? 1/8" leg??

Glad you like it….................


----------



## DJPeck

The Grr-Ripper is expensive. You can build it yourself: See the RipSnorter.


----------



## UncleStumpy

Sorry redryder!!! I guess I just assumed that everybody knew what it looked like - my mistake, big time.

The picture is of the basic model. It comes with a 1/2" leg and a 1/4" leg. I think the middle leg is 1".
Everything on the tool is movable and adjustable to accommodate just about any cut on any size board.
YouTube has a bunch of videos that show how the thing works. They are pretty good videos.

DeLayne is right, it is kind of expensive about $60.00. He is also right about building one for a lot cheaper.
I build all of my own jigs etc, but decided to treat myself on this one (birthday).

doubleDD - I haven't tried it on the router yet, but I will.
Thanks for the questions guys…. more are welcome.


----------



## GregD

I use my Grr-Rippers and Bench Dog push blocks almost any time I rip on the table saw. Even ripping wide stock I think the push blocks get a better grip on the material than my hands. But this requires keeping the top cleaned and lubricated. I don't think I ever use a push stick anymore.

I also use them for most of my work at the router table. As a result I find that I rarely need hold-downs since I can safely keep plenty of pressure on the work right up near the bit. The Grr-Rippers are particularly good when cutting an edge profile along the entire thickness of the work. They can provide a bearing surface against the fence on the outfeed side of the fence.


----------



## chrisbryson

I have been thinking about getting one of these because of all the great reviews. Is there any big different between the basic model and the Gripper 200? I am all about saving a buck if I can. Thanks for the review!


----------



## sikrap

I have a few of these and they are great!! They take a little getting used to at the table saw because it will straddle the blade for some cuts, but once you get past that, they are fantastic. They also work great at the jointer and router table. Yeah, they are pricey, but they're worth it.


----------



## gtbuzz

These things are addictive (albeit as DeLayne Peck mentioned, pricey). I started off with one, but not too long after, I realized it was lonely and needed an companion, so I got a second one. Really helps with ripping anything over a foot long or so. I used them on the table saw, jointer and router table until recently, when I got a pair of the Grriper Blocks to use on the router table and jointer. They're less bulky and IMO better suited for those machines than their bigger cousins (on routing I miss out on the bearing surface that GregD talks about though). It's really great on the jointer with the trailing hooks.

About the only thing I don't like about mine (and it's really minor) is that when you're ripping down stock that's narrower than the body, I have to use the riving knife instead of the my blade guard which has dust extraction. When that happens, that's usually when I pull out the old push sticks.


----------



## fuzzface

Looks like a great idea. Question….I have an overarm dust collector hanging over the blade on my table saw. Looks like I would have to move it to use the Grr-ripper ???


----------



## woodsmithshop

I also have an over arm blade guard/dust collector, and it is in the way for using the gripper, unless the board is wide enough, but I do like the gripper for table saw and router table use.


----------



## retfr8flyr

I also love my Gripperr's. I use them on my table saw, router table and even on my jointer for some pieces. I really can't imaging cutting small pieces on my table saw without one.


----------



## oldretiredjim

Not as expensive as a finger or a two. I use mine all the time.


----------



## redryder

*UncleStumpy* thanks for the update. From the feedback it sounds like a must have tool (he says to the wife)...............


----------



## CharlesA

When I make a jig, I try to balance what it will do for me versus the time it takes to build it. I have limited workshop time, and really want to focus on making things I'll enjoy. I spent a lot of time on my crosscut sled, but it has paid off over and over. I look at the number of homemade Grr-rippers, and I'm impressed by the creativity that went into them, but I don't find the expense of the Grr-ripper worth the time away from making the projects I'm really interested in. That's just me.

I use it on 90% of table saw cuts and about 75% of router table cuts.


----------



## UncleStumpy

Chris, there is a big (not huge) difference between the two models. The 200 comes with a bunch of attachments
like a handle bridge and the cost is higher. But for my needs the basic one will do - you can always add on if you want to.

Well guys, I can honestly say that I am surprised that this many LJ's really like a store-bought tool, but the proof is in the pudding! Like I said, it gets 5 Stars from me.


----------



## Racer2007

The first time I used one of these was when I got my membership at the San Jose Tech Shop , they had a couple of the standard versions and I really learned to love them pretty quickly. they do take a bit of getting used to since they can be adjused to work in several ways but if you look at the videos on thier web site and maybe some on You Tube it should not take long to get used to them. Apparently someone else really likes them as well since it seems there is only one of them in the shop now.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review U.stumps. I have thought about this on and off. I may aquire one, one o these days.


----------



## dustyal

I bought a couple two or three years ago at wood show. Mostly to impress my wife that I was practicing safety, but I actually feel better using it. Expensive yes. Worth it for me, but can't say what the price of safety is for others. On the other hand I am not willing to pay incremental cost increase for a Saw Stop table saw. Go figure…


----------



## 489tad

Thank you for the review. I have been looking at this for a while now.


----------



## paxorion

I'm waiting for my 2 Grr Rippers that I bought from Rockler earlier this week. I did a lot of research between the Basic and Advanced model and found that Micro Jig sells an upgrade kit GRAK-404 to turn a Basic to Advanced for the price difference ($20). Armed with that knowledge, I bought the Basic knowing I can pay the difference to upgrade at some point if I wanted to.


----------



## carver1942

Good review. I've been wondering how well they work. Thanks for sharing.
Ed


----------



## Lenny

Count me in the "two thumbs up" category! I agree with what most have said…they take some getting used to but work as advertised. They are a wonderful safety mechanism and also help prevent burn and chatter marks because both the keeper and the cut off are held and pushed through the cut. FYI, Amazon sells a duo pack of the 200 model for $149 versus $158 if purchased separately. As far as I know, the 100 model is not available in a duo pack.


----------



## Blackie_

I just purchased mine (the 200) a week or two ago and have yet to use it so after reading the comments and the review on the safety factor, can I assume that it's a substitute with a much lower cost over purchasing the saw stop table saw? One of my main objectives was safety and avoiding the expense of a new saw stop table saw, I so happen to use very expensive saw blades over the $130.00 mark and just can't fathom them being destroyed in a block of metal or aluminum.


----------

